# Anyone used West System Six10?



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Swapping transducers and need to fill screw holes in the transom. Reviews seem pretty good but curious if anyone has used this stuff before?

Easy to use? 

Thanks.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I am in no way, shape, or form qualified to to comment on fiberglass products nor am I anywhere near experienced enough to direct someone in the repair of their boat. However, I did just removed and reinstall the decks on my Ankona with the help of an expert, and he used Six10 to fill all the screw holes as well as the bolt holes in the transom. His exact words were " I love this shit." 

When I put down my cooler tie downs I used it in place of 5200. It was explained to me that it is just thickened epoxy that you can put in a caulking gun. The caulk tube makes it easy to use and it stores really well. The metering tips are awesome but mixing it on a plate is just as easy.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Seriously good stuff.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

x3- I've used it many times w/ great results


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool. Sounds like good stuff. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

I used it to fill holes in a non-marine application and it worked great. 

I had a foot rest on a hinge and all the original screws pulled out. I couldn't drill new ones because there was no room to reposition the hinge. So, I filled the old holes with six10, let it sit for a couple of days, and redrilled the same holes.


----------

